# Engine Vibration 00 altima



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

So I have had my 2000 gxe altima for about 8 months now but recently I think that the engine vibrations is becoming stronger. I say I think because even if it was the same when I first got it, I probably wouldn't have noticed it because of being overwelmed of having an 00 altima.

What tips can u guys give me to help keep the engine runing as smooth as possible. 


I had the people who changed my oil clean my fuel injectors using some liquid stuff and I dont know what but they had it reving for about 20 mins at 2700rpms. They told me its the way they do it or something.

Could that have an effect of engine vibration?

Also, would the vibration that Im feeling have anything to do with my transmission. I have not had the trans fluid changed since I got my car 8 months ago.

Also after driving after a good while the gears come in harder. Could my trans need oil changing?

Sorry but Im somewhat of a noobie.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The vibration is there when idling or driving around? Is is at certain engine speeds?


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Ruben said:


> The vibration is there when idling or driving around? Is is at certain engine speeds?


Oh yes sorry, The vibration seems to be at cold starts when warming up. Engine speed is around 1500 i think. 

Also when the engine is in driving temperature the engine vibration is noticable around 600 to 1500 rpm. It goes away at higher speeds. 

ONe more thing. When stopped at red lights the engine speed drops to about 600 rpms and my steering wheel vibrates a bit is this normal? Or does my car need a tune up?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Your distributor cap and rotor may be corroded. Also if you haven't changed your plugs they could be bad. Another possibility may be a plug wire has too much resistance. A good tune up should take care of it along with a product called 44K from BG in a tank of premium fuel. I recommend changing your fuel filter after running the 44K thru because it does some serious cleaning.

Troy


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Your distributor cap and rotor may be corroded. Also if you haven't changed your plugs they could be bad. Another possibility may be a plug wire has too much resistance. A good tune up should take care of it along with a product called 44K from BG in a tank of premium fuel. I recommend changing your fuel filter after running the 44K thru because it does some serious cleaning.
> 
> Troy



Sweet, thanks guy. I think the 44k treatment thing has already been done. I guess im going for the tune up. Thanks a bunch guy.


----------

